# Oberon Help: Fleur de lis: Wine or Purple?



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Oh god, my brain hurts.

I used to have a Sky Dragon in red for my K2 and loved it but the k3 came, and my k2 went, and now I find myself missing an Oberon so I'm decision mode again.

http://i51.tinypic.com/2ngaedz.png

Both beautiful, both dark... I can't decide! Does anyone have either, how do they look in person? Are they lighter or a slightly different shade in person?

Thanks!


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

I say purple.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

They are both beautiful.  Be sure and post pictures when you receive it.  I think I like the purple also.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I think...... I think I'm choosing Wine! My eyes kept going back to the purple, but something just told me to go for the Wine.

>_<; Thanks you guys, will post pictures when it gets here!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the wine looks best in this pattern


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the purple.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Does the Oberon have the little built-in light? (I liked both colors, btw)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Does the Oberon have the little built-in light? (I liked both colors, btw)


no


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the wine and please post pics.  I've always wanted to see actual pics of this cover.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Purple.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Wine


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Purple goes with the royal emblem. Trust me, I'm always right on these kinds of things.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm sure you'll love the wine.  I'd go for purple.. though my current Oberon for K3 is a sky blue Hosukai Wave.  With a leaf charm, which I love.

No light.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Purple is my favorite color -- so I'd always go with the purple when available.

The wine does look like a great color from the pictures I've seen posted here.  

I don't think you'd be unhappy with either but like I said above, purple is my favorite color so that's what I'd choose.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Wine. I have a purple case and for some reason it just does not work for me. No idea why. The wine is gorgeous and I think works better as a book cover color then purple.

My wedding colors were Purple and Sage Green so I love purple.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Yay, got it yesterday. So gorgeous! I'd forgotten what an Oberon feels like!

I'll post a few pics as soon as I find my camera...


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Varin said:


> Yay, got it yesterday. So gorgeous! I'd forgotten what an Oberon feels like!
> 
> I'll post a few pics as soon as I find my camera...


I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I've spent 7 months, so far, trying to make a decision on what Oberon and what color.  I'm no help at all and still
trying to decide.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I also am wantiing to see how beautiful the wine color is, in person.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Varin said:


> Yay, got it yesterday. So gorgeous! I'd forgotten what an Oberon feels like!
> 
> I'll post a few pics as soon as I find my camera...


pics


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I prefer the Wine-colored version.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

hakimast can you fix your signature. Your books are stacked and not lined. It is massive.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Purple, of course!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

My last one was wine, but I think my next one will be purple or sky blue.


----------

